# A Lovely Duckling



## xlwoo (May 4, 2012)

Duckling, oh, a lovely duckling,
Wears a velvet blouse of yellow;
Splashing in the muddy shallow,
Look, then, her new garment smearing.

On the sands she plays and wallows,
Tumbling gaily in the evening.
After hunting for worms and roes,
Sleeps then, her beak under her wing.

Soft and pleasant are her quacks low
That announce the coming of Spring.
Free and happy, oh you, duckling,
Are total stranger to sorrow.


----------



## Bachelorette (May 5, 2012)

Hi xlwoo. I'm not super familiar with your poetry, although by the number of posts you've made I find it odd that I've missed your previous writings, assuming you posted any prior to this. Anyway, I have to admit that while this poem is rather slight in certain respects, I liked it anyway. It has a gentle, innocent, old-timey feel to it. Definitely not modern or fashionable, but not in a bad way, I don't think. 

One thing I might suggest would be to try and make the rhythm a little more consistent. After all, you've got it broken into stanzas of four lines each, so as a reader I come into it expecting iambic pentameter or something like that. Also, you've got an unusual rhyme scheme, and while I don't consider that to be a bad thing, I think a consistent rhythm would help the rhymes sound more natural.

Anyway, just my two cents. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xlwoo (May 6, 2012)

Once I saw some ducklings on the bank of a pond, very lovely with their flurry yellow downs, playing on the sands. So I wrote this poem.


----------

